# Megan Fox is a man?



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 14, 2009)

> LOS ANGELES, CA - The internet has been abuzz since this Sunday???s Golden Globes ceremony, where Megan Fox jokingly remarked that she looked like a man.
> 
> When interviewed on the red carpet, she said ???I look like Alan Alda in drag. I???m a tranny. I???m a man.???
> 
> ...







lol wat?


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Mar 14, 2009)

If this is true then god is either 
A: Fake
B: a Woman
or C: gay.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> When having a preacher lay hands on him did not ???cure??? him of these interests



Pun intended?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2009)

Perhaps this also explains the Brian Austin Green period. Vanessa Marcil though, maybe he wasn't gay after all.


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2009)

If megan fox is a man then i must be gay


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> If megan fox is a man then i must be gay



i think that happens when you start dating her, and she shoves her 10" inside you.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2009)

and the article should be "megan fox WAS a man"


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2009)

we all know thats bs anyways haha.
she cant be a man because she's not even human, she's from some species of super fit women who have super strength kinda like that woman from hancock


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2009)

i wonder if she really was born a guy 

i showed my dad, and he was like "holy shit... pussy or crank?" lol


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 15, 2009)

She can't be a man or I have a very confused dick right now.

I'm not sure how much stock I'd put into this considering their other headlines....for example, "OBAMA INAUGURATION UFO SPOTTED!"


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2009)

this chick?


----------



## Hench (Mar 15, 2009)

I actually dont care, id still tap that........


----------



## Hench (Mar 15, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I actually dont care, id still tap that........



I just looked at some pics of her, the shape of her facial features clearly show that she was not born a man.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2009)

looks like a female to me.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 15, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I just looked at some pics of her, the shape of her facial features clearly show that she was not born a man.



The first stage always is denial.  It's ok......it's ok.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 15, 2009)

if she really was a transexual 
I doubt she would refer to herself as a man or a tranny.
I dont think they use the word tranny or even like it when it is used.


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2009)

i think with my dick and my dick would definately tap that so i say she's a woman


----------



## Hench (Mar 15, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> The first stage always is denial.  It's ok......it's ok.



What the hell are you talking about? Shes not a man and im not fucking gay!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 15, 2009)

I think we need to do a physical examination.  Jennifer Garner is suspect too with her mighty chin/

Come on "ladies?" hop on the GYN chair and let us check out the goods....

While we're at it we should go ahead and check on every woman in show biz that looks good in a dress.....


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 15, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Shes not a man and im not fucking gay!



Jeez, I was only insinuating that you were denying the possibility of her being a man, not that you are gay.  Someone has a bit of a guilty conscience here; is there something you would like to share with the group today?


----------



## Hench (Mar 15, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Jeez, I was only insinuating that you were denying the possibility of her being a man, not that you are gay.  Someone has a bit of a guilty conscience here; is there something you would like to share with the group today?



My attempt at the second stage, anger  

Wasn't as clever as I thought....


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually, now that you explain it, it is!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2009)

What if you fell in love with a _transexual_, one that has had surgery, they say that it can be done so well it can fool a gynecologist, would you break up with her once you found out?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> What if you fell in love with a _transexual_, one that has had surgery, they say that it can be done so well it can fool a gynecologist, would you break up with her once you found out?



Very good question....

apparently 'she' using the term losely, would not have loved me enough to spll 'her' guts to me about that important fact....Which would make me question a lot of things like faithfulness...ect

but with the question as it stands, and  breaking up on those grounds? I dunno hahah that is a good one...


----------



## Doppelganger (Mar 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> What if you fell in love with a _transexual_, one that has had surgery, they say that it can be done so well it can fool a gynecologist, would you break up with her once you found out?



Depends how long the relationship has been going on. I think if she leaves it too late to tell me, or I find it out by other means, there's probably some trust issues there.

I really don't think I'd give a shit. A person is a person. You don't enter a relationship with them solely because of their sex.


----------



## T_man (Mar 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> What if you fell in love with a _transexual_, one that has had surgery, they say that it can be done so well it can fool a gynecologist, would you break up with her once you found out?



No.

If i was with her for anything but sex, ie nice personality, I would go marry some old home care worker who would slave for me all day as she's used to it.

Means I could stop having to get up at 4:30 every morning to go for the morning piss because of the protein shake or milk or some form of liquid to wash down my pre-bed meal. Bedpans yay!


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> What if you fell in love with a _transexual_, one that has had surgery, they say that it can be done so well it can fool a gynecologist, would you break up with her once you found out?



yea, that would pretty much end it right there for me.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> yea, that would pretty much end it right there for me.



because she was not up front with you or because she was once a man?


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> because she was not up front with you or because she was once a man?



both really. I expect a family and children to be in my future.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> What if you fell in love with a _transexual_, one that has had surgery, they say that it can be done so well it can fool a gynecologist, would you break up with her once you found out?



honestly, if she was good enough looking to fool me and everyone else.. then who cares.  i dont want kids anyway 

now you answer the question


----------



## Doppelganger (Mar 16, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> both really. I expect a family and children to be in my future.


Some people are unable to have children anyway. You could always adopt.

There's a tonne of kids in foster homes that need families.


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> both really. I expect a family and children to be in my future.



What if you found out after you were married?


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 17, 2009)

Built said:


> What if you found out after you were married?



I find that hard to believe, but if that were the case I think it would be big enough to end the marriage.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 17, 2009)

Doppelganger said:


> Some people are unable to have children anyway. You could always adopt.
> 
> There's a tonne of kids in foster homes that need families.



We are not talking about a hypothetical where someone marries another and is unable to have children. This is a case of someone changing the very nature of their being and as a result is now unable to have children. there is a big difference.


----------

